# Upson county club



## kenneth87 (Oct 11, 2017)

New club in Upson county looking for three members for total of four at $650 . Club is 175 acres hasn't been hunted in a couple years if interested please msg me at 904 753 7522.


----------



## kenneth87 (Oct 12, 2017)

Still looking for 3 members please call. For details


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 12, 2017)

*3 members????*

on 175 acs?  How many are you trying to put on it?

s&r


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 12, 2017)

Gonna guess 4 total


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 13, 2017)

spurrs and racks said:


> on 175 acs?  How many are you trying to put on it?
> 
> s&r


OP said 4 total in post#1


----------



## kenneth87 (Oct 14, 2017)

*members*

yes its 4 total have one spot left


----------



## BillOrdway (Oct 15, 2017)

Location?


----------



## phyllapine (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm in Warner Robins.  Looking for a spot that's an easy drive.  Mostly interested in pigs and smaller game.  Fed up with WMA's.  Could you send me the coordinates?


----------



## Cbrooks81 (Oct 30, 2017)

Are you still looking for members if so please call 8633441289


----------



## kenneth87 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Hunting club*

All spots are taken thanks.


----------



## jammin (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello, Kenneth   I'm Jamie live in Griffin 90% bow hunter looking for club to join very strict on what I shoot buck wise we take doe if I need some meat interested in the remaining of 2017 season or going into 2018 season and do you guys have hogs 770-596-2987 thanks in advance.


----------

